# Acrylian 343b



## the pain (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi to all,first post so please go easy on me.
This will be my second time getting wet.
Case is the Lian-li 343b bit of a beast but i like working on big cases,have done some work allready useing some white acrylic inside and out.
Inside of case

















New rear panel cut and grills fitted











New front panel,waiting for some grills then more cutting and fitting






Top with grill,bolts will be changed for black ones






Side panel will have a clear acrylic window,will be sending this out soon as it needs to be fitted flush with the panel






These bits to be painted white






How im hoping the front will look






What i am using at the mo






Thats where i am at the mo

Thanks for looking


----------



## surfingerman (Aug 21, 2010)

lol am i looking at a $3000 dollar computer on a $10 dollar desk propped up with a Saw-horse?


----------



## TIGR (Aug 21, 2010)

surfingerman said:


> lol am i looking at a $3000 dollar computer on a $10 dollar desk propped up with a Saw-horse?



To me, that says he has his priorities straight. 

Welcome to TPU pain! Looking good so far. I look forward to watching your progress. What's going in the case?


----------



## the pain (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replys,much appreciated 
Nothing fancy just gonna do a swap with what im using now.
ASUS board AMD Athlon 64 x 2 dual Core processor 5000+ 2gig of ram no cards as im not confident to w/cool them yet so i have on board graphics,its not posh but im happy with what ive got


----------



## the pain (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of updates build is a bit slow. 
Bits to be painted 






Got my grills 
These will be painted soon with other bits






I got these grills done to sort of match my res front, i think they turned out really good  

Thanks for looking


----------



## the pain (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of updates,build still slow at the mo.
Got some bits and bobs

Ram cooler and some blue LEDS to be fitted then painted white






Couple of nice white LED fans






11 more nice white LED fans






And some fittings











Did a bit more ,some pics
Grills and Aquatube





















Rad,fans and grills fitted
















Where i am at the mo






Thanks for looking


----------



## the pain (Oct 23, 2010)

Not been on for a while as the build was a bit slow.
Got my bits back from the coaters and started to put it back together.
Still got a couple of things to do so this is where i am at the mo.
Couple of day shots











And some night shots


























Im happy how it looks but i could have done a better job on some of the build

Thanks for looking


----------

